# New "Chome" Paint



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Has anyone seen or used this paint?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=344


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

ch*R*ome?

hehe, sorry hank, I couldnt resist. Now go about finding all the misspellings in all my posts..

I guess it would be easier to see your car on the track. Thats assuming your not blinded by it...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

wow it looks cool but it will play tricks with the eyes.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking...I saw it and was like wow that looks cool...then though back to sunny outdoor days on paved ovals and my eyes started to BURN...lol...


----------



## onefastlap (Feb 5, 2003)

I've used this paint with much success. Scored the best paint trophy at the Kansas City Festival of speed race in Sept. I used Tamiya Frost Red (transparent) and backed it with the chrome. Coolest candy red out there.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

HMMMM thats funny>>>i dont even see a car in that picture... :dude:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Kenwood said:


> HMMMM thats funny>>>i dont even see a car in that picture... :dude:


Me neither, LOL


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

If that gives the shine it does and doesn't flake or scratch off, that's a great paint. all of the chromes I've seen before don't seem to stick well.

Chris


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

what car????????


----------



## onefastlap (Feb 5, 2003)

It seems to stick fine. The airbrush chrome I had some flake-off trouble but the spray can sticks and the black backer isn't always a requirement. 

Secret: When chicks pick the winner, use fingernail polish colors,it works.They narrowed it down to three. Danny Bartholomew's PINK 4-cell mod car, a pearl purple and white car and mine.


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good. The chrome paint puts true meaning into the notion of RC racers being able to "p i m p their ride". I think I will try it on my next body.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't know about this particular brand but there are a few guys at our track that has used the chrome paint and it looks really cool,maybe this is better, sure looks good.


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Where can i purchase this paint????? tx


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Now that is cool!........my mom doesn't like me to order off the internet though. Does anybody have the part number for a small can of it so I can order it through my hobby shop? It you do I would really appreciate it. :thumbsup: 

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## onefastlap (Feb 5, 2003)

SPZ10009 is the part number. 816 554 2850 ask for John and have your mailing and credit info ready.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that stuff is pretty sweet looking


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

That stuff looks great I just placed an order for some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Gents....


----------

